# Canadian Specialist Hospital - Delivery Experience?



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm due in May and my doctor, who I see in a private clinic, performs all deliveries at Canadian Specialist Hospital. I've been there once (she referred me to a specialist there during some pregnancy checkups) and its seems nice.

Not sure if i'll be delivering here or returning back to NY, but does anyone have any experience/feedback with delivering a child/postnatal care at CSH?

Any and all feedback would be appreciated.

Thank you!!!


----------



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

nobody?


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello. Do you mean the CSH in Abu Hail? the wife my friend had major medical problems delievering her baby in that place. These problems led them to the court.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Most people I know have delivered at City Hospital or Medcare Safa Park.


----------



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Most people I know have delivered at City Hospital or Medcare Safa Park.


thanks bedougirl-- but i need any feedback on CSH--

does nobody here have any experience with labor or delivery there?

Or can someone refer me to another forum/source where i might get better info?

thank you!


----------

